# Very sick betta!! Velvet? Ich?



## bmm38 (May 26, 2018)

My betta started acting strange last night. He was thrashing around, then he wouldn't move at all. He turned belly up a couple of times. I googled a lot and noticed he does have some discoloration around his head and gills. I've included some pictures that I took of him under a flash light. Can anyone help me save my poor Frank?


----------

